# Q7 Pictures



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

I have some pictures taken with my phone on the way to work.
I work at an Audi dealer in Glenwood Springs. Colorado.
I also have others of a German spec 3.0 TDI that was enroute to the World Cup in Beaver Creek, Colorado.

















































Jeff Simons
Internet Sales 
ELk Mountain Audi VW
Glenwood Springs, Colorado
[email protected]


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 2:27 PM 12/6/2005_


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice......It looks so good in black.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Yahh.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yahh.* »_Nice......It looks so good in black.

yeah, black usually looks good on amost everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Thanks for the pics. Now I know what color to order my Q7


----------

